# A Pair of Petty Pontiacs



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

My 11 year old daughter decided that we both had to build the same car at the same time in the same way. According to the rules she set down, we could only work on the cars together at the same time. She also decided that we had to build them the same without me doing the "extra" stuff that I often do. She set the ground rules and I obeyed. Here is the result. The kits were built mostly box-stock, but she did want to have a real net instead of the molded plastic window net. The rest was done just as she wanted. I hope you enjoy these





































the engine compartment










the underside










a final shot


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

They look identical except for the radiator hose... thats pretty amazing!


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Very nicely done!:thumbsup:!
I'm pretty sure the King would be proud.


----------



## Peatbog (Dec 2, 2013)

Those are cool. Building the models with your kid, that is even cooler!


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Thanks, everyone. We enjoyed doing this together and she's already planning our next "together buikl"


----------



## irocer (Aug 22, 2000)

I like to see any Petty buildup. Looks like you were able to do just about as good as your daughter. Excellent work on both cars!


----------



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

Any build that involves Ponchos and the next generation of modellers is automatically sweet! 

The fact that both cars turned out so well is even better. I guess your daughter had a good teacher, eh? Well, either that or you picked up some tips from her...

Great work all around!:thumbsup:


----------



## Bandit17 (Jan 25, 2010)

Very cool, 11 years old and building a Petty car, you're raising her right!


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

I like hers better.


----------



## vypurr59 (Sep 25, 2011)

WTG Great Job, Both of you are very lucky to have each other for inspiration.
Keep on developing her skills, It will teach her valuable lessons that she can carry on in her life. I am proud of both cars, being a Petty fan.


----------

